
Ask HN: Getting interested in DevOps, question on certifications - sidcool
I have lately gotten interested in DevOps.  The fun of working with bare metal boxes and automating a lot of workflows seems tempting.<p>Is it worth to take up the related certifications like AWS Solutions Architect or Chef certification partnership program or DevOps Foundation certification?<p>Where should I concentrate my efforts to learn DevOps&#x2F;Cloud&#x2F;chef ?<p>Thanks.
======
brudgers
To me, the advantage of a certification is that it is independent of a
person's current job. For example, a front end developer could use
certification as a tool toward work in dev-ops.

Of the listed options, anything to do with AWS is likely to have the most
widespread appeal to employers. I'm not sure the DevOps Foundation has the
same sort of century based clout as an organization like the American Bar
Association or the Royal Institute of British Architects.

Good luck.

~~~
sidcool
Thanks

